
Kite, an AI-powered Python programming tool raises $17mm - dougdonohoe
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/28/kite-raises-17-million-for-its-ai-powered-developer-environment/
======
dougdonohoe
I wanted to check it out, but their site
([https://www.kite.com/](https://www.kite.com/)) has been down since yesterday
when news appeared.

~~~
adamsmith
Hi there! We've gotten a handful of people reporting trouble getting our
website to load. We're trying to figure this out. Are you using any adblock
plugin or is there anything else about your setup which may be unique? Do you
get the error if you try it from a different internet connection?

If you're willing to work with us to debug this we'd appreciate it. You can
reach us at support@kite.com.

Thanks!

~~~
dougdonohoe
I was on a previous version of Chrome when it was failing. I restarted to get
72.0.3626.81 and now it works. Could be related to that. Also, yes I use
Ghostery, but that doesn't appear to causing an issue in the latest version of
Chrome.

~~~
adamsmith
Thanks, we're looking into it!

